# Check this out.



## The100road (Jun 1, 2019)

Thought I would make another post of the knife I got from @Echoashtoreth in a trade that we did. Blown away by the work that these knife makers do. My collection keeps growing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 1, 2019)

Saw that on FB, man, that is a sweet blade!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jun 2, 2019)

The100road said:


> Though I would make another post of the knife I got from @Echoashtoreth in a trade that we did. Blown away by the work that these knife makers do. My collection keeps growing.
> 
> View attachment 166784
> 
> View attachment 166785


Thanks Stan! Just glad you like it and hope i got the hand fit right from afar! May it serve you and yours for many years to come...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 2, 2019)

Eye-watering! Incredible quality and beauty! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 2, 2019)

Was the wood grain matched with the Raindrop dammy on purpose ? Scales are on another level for sure

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jun 2, 2019)

I will let Stan answer that.... he selected the steel and then the wood from a variety of options... i can't recall how the redwood burl made it into the possibles now - slept too many times... typically its color and/or species that i use to create a pool for someone to pick from.


----------



## Bob Ireland (Jun 2, 2019)

Simply gorgeous. Lucky man you are

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 2, 2019)

Those scales are beyond sweet! As is the entire knife. My son's wife says she is OK with the trade!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jun 3, 2019)

Nice !! So now the question is: Will you ever use it ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Texasstate (Jun 3, 2019)

What was the trade for ???? I want one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 3, 2019)

Sarah, do you make the damascus? Also, really nice work on the liners! Nice straight and even!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2019)

Whoa.
That sure is perty. Nice job Sarah, very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jun 3, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> Sarah, do you make the damascus? Also, really nice work on the liners! Nice straight and even!


I did not make that damasteel, Neil... one day!  i like doing liners but it sure dilutes the impact of a perfect book match! Thanks for the props - i think you are way ahead of me in skill set!


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jun 3, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> What was the trade for ???? I want one


Stan traded a bunch of bowl blanks, some stabilized buckeye burl, and stabilizing a bunch of wood for me....  the detailed list is under trades.... but the current bid is a first-born son per WildThings - i just havent agreed yet....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 3, 2019)

Echoashtoreth said:


> I did not make that damasteel, Neil... one day!  i like doing liners but it sure dilutes the impact of a perfect book match! Thanks for the props - i think you are way ahead of me in skill set!



Did you ever buy any material from Nichols Damascus. They have some amazing material. I have never worked with it, got my hands full with all of the other stuff to process. I like the look of the double liners I think it is a dramatic effect. I did one with nickel silver and black on time. Really nice but what a pain to get it right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jun 3, 2019)

I haven't tried Nichols but Im a sucker for trying new things!


----------



## Patrude (Jun 4, 2019)

Take your breath away. Own something like that be one heck of a treasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------

